# Peugeot Boxer / Fiat Ducato Rust



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

On my 2006 ( pre X250 ) Boxer. I removed the 'grill' to get to the headlamp. I found that the crossmember that was exposed by the grill removal was very rusty. It had been finished with just a light blow-over of black. As some of the rust was not accessible with the bumper in place I removed that too and both headlamps.

A good rub down and re-paint of the crossmember sorted it.

Another rust spot noticed is down in the deep 'well' air heater intake chamber on the passenger side. There is a drain hole in the bottom with a rubber drain tube clipped into it.

The flange of the hole is rusting badly ( or should that be 'rusting well'? one for the pedants ....... )

Not sorted that yet but will be doing.

Any other hidden rusting spots?

Harvey

ps. I see that I have posted this in the wrong place: should be in 'base chassis'. Could a 'mod' move it please?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

No Mods now.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------

